# Houston gouged his eye out? Last year?!



## mzcelaneous (Aug 10, 2006)

Remember about 2 or so years ago...the R&B/Rap song, "I Like That" by Houston feat. Chingy, Nate Dogg, & I-20? They played it in the Mc Donald's commercials?

Well, he only has one eye now if you didn't know. _Since last year!_

Where the heck was I when this happened?   I was just listening to the radio and they had mentioned Houston having only one eye. So, I hop online to google it and whatdoyaknow? He gouged his eye out during a fit of rage!

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

:huh2: ummm :whattha:?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG! For a minute there I thought you were talking about my beautiful Marques Houston. Whew.. lol

I don't know the Houston guy though...


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 10, 2006)

It was said that he actually gouged it out while he was hallucinating on drugs.  I remember when I heard this, I couldn't listen to his songs the same way ever again.  Strange way to lose an eye.  Only one more reason to stay away from drugs :eek2:


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 11, 2006)

my friends works for a record company and told me this....

he has apparantly always had mental problems and needs constant medication and supervision...

sad


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.ks1075.com/images/home/houston4fj1.jpg

that is the link to the pic of his eye

WARNING IT IS GORY.... YOU'VE BEEN WARNED


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_http://www.ks1075.com/images/home/houston4fj1.jpg

that is the link to the pic of his eye

WARNING IT IS GORY.... YOU'VE BEEN WARNED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh geez....that's horrible.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_http://www.ks1075.com/images/home/houston4fj1.jpg

that is the link to the pic of his eye

WARNING IT IS GORY.... YOU'VE BEEN WARNED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's AWFUL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really hope he gets the help he needs...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 11, 2006)

They also said that he did for relgious reasons. Whatever the reason, that is crazy.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW!  That is craziness!  I never even heard about it...that is very sad!  I hope that he gets the help that he needs.  I like that was my jam for a minute!


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 11, 2006)

POOR Baby! wish him the best!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 11, 2006)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE that tune! i like that and yeh its sad, he was having mental problems apparntly


----------

